# First Cases on the place



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

Introductions are in order; Tom is my name I am a Soldier on Ft Knox KY. I'm a year out from retirement, going back to the farm in East Tenn. Been a Massey and JD farm for five generations now. But when I was home on leave for Christmas, my nephew stumbled across an old tractor while **** hunting in the woods next to us. The owner said go get em, we took off to do that. 
We very nearly ran over second one on the way to get the one we were after. 

<img src"http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/?action=view&current=Can_you_see_it.jpg">


After we cut the "Saw Br'ars" off the one, we were able to drag it out, the brake was froze up, but came loose relatively easy. This one is a 51 model according to the serial number.

<img src="http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/?action=view&current=100_3571.jpg">

After we got the one in the barn we went back for the other one. The front tires held air after all these years. The back ones did not. This is the 52 model.

<imgsrc="http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/?action=view&current=IMG_0903.jpg">

Both engines are stuck, but I am hopeful that they will open up without too much crazy. The owner said they ran fine when he stoped using them about 1996. They all had gotten new rubber when he put them to work. We pulled them out and up the road about 300 yards into the barn with the 263 Massey.
I can only work on them when I am on pass or leave and get to make the five hour trip home. I will keep you posted on the progress. Right now they are both in the dry in a barn up on blocks, I have done nothing to either one of them, but they seem to be very complete, don't they? Both have complete eagle hitches and one has a pulley. Gears work, clutch feels good, the steering is tight, the metal is there and not all rusted away.
SO is there a best way to unstick them? What do I need to look for as far as quirks of a Case? Ive been scouring the internet and am getting smarter on the little Cases by the day, I am still only begining to learn tho, I am sure! Anybody out there with advice, or tips, I am very eager to listen and anxious to learn.


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

*OOPS, no pictures, hmmmm*

Obviously, I have some things to learn about the forum too, don't I?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Soldier Tom

I see it has been a while since you’ve made a post, so if you’ve not kept up with the reading in the mean time, you must have missed to memo about the secret hand shake needed to post pictures. 

Hope you don’t think it too presumptuous of me to bring them out in the open for you.

Good find and free too. Doesn’t get any better than that. 

I leave it to others, who has experience, to get you started in getting the engine freed up. 

Good luck and keep us posted.

Here is your pictures with the captions you put on them. I don't know why one is smaller than the other three.


In the dry after all these years. Remarkably complete, altho stuck
<IMG SRC=http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/In_the_dry.jpg />

Looks quite fixable don't it? The front tires held air, amazingly.
<IMG SRC=http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/th_IMG_0903.jpg />

This is what we found when the briars finally gave up
<IMG SRC=http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/100_3571.jpg />

Can you see the tractor hidden in the briars? We nearly ran over it before we saw it.
<IMG SRC=http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/Can_you_see_it.jpg />


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Tom,


Bless you!!!!

First, for your service in my familys name.
It is appreciated!!!

Second, for the rescue of the old Iron!!!

Hopefully WASS, will chime in and spread the network of old Iron sicko's your way.
(He hangs out with some of the most twisted and old Iron obcessed folks on the planet.. He might be able to help)

Given some TLC and some elbow grease, old tractors can outwork some of the fancy new Yuppie "C.U.T.'s" that seem to be the rage.

At a certain point it's gotta be a lbor of Love.

I suspect you are already there!!!

All the best to you and yours, and the whole Gang on base!!!

Semper Fi!
Eddinberry


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

John in GA, Thank you for bringing sight to the blind! That was good lookin out!
I appreciate your time and promise to have picture posting thing all figgured out eventually! You are right I TOTALLY missed the memo about the handshake. Bummer.
Eddinberry, we train Marines on the M1 tanks here on Ft Knox, so I see several of them daily. Fine breed of men, they are. I appreciate your words! I tell you what fellas, lets look at some of those "disposable" compact tractors in 40 years, heck 20 years, and see how they hold up. I bet the tires will outlast the engine on most of them!
I will surely keep yall posted once I start to dig into the project properly. I will keep a pretty heavy picture/journal about the process. I am really anxious to begin!!! I told my wife I was going to have to bring pieces back to post with me to work on between trips home. (She dared me to, so I mounted a tactical withdrawal).
Again thanks for your help. I really like this forum!
army :


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Soldier Tom _
> *…….That was good lookin out!……..
> *


Soldier Tom

Thank you, thank you, fer you remark. Us Army guys on this site is about to be over run by a Marine. We gots to stick together. 

Now that it is daylight, maybe, I can make a little more sense.  Last night when working on your pictures, I felt I was raiding two chicken houses neither of which belonged to me. Yours and Photobucket’s. Made me feel a need for speed. 

I’ll be glad to explain the hand shake thing to you, or you could just go here and read what I know of it. Hint: first Page, lucky 13 post down. Carries you to the most enlightening of the bunch.  

Don’t hesitate to ask for help if you need it.

Will be looking forward to your picture/journal. I’m sure someone here with more smarts than me can give you some pointers on how to get Photobucket to show your pictures like you want them shown. 

I, too, want to add my thanks for your service and the hope you can enjoy your up coming retirement. 

An old Army buddy and I and our wives, visited the Patton Museum at Ft. Knox about three years ago. We all enjoyed the visit and found the soldiers we met there to be very friendly and most helpful to a couple of old soldiers who served their Army time as MPs.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

That's because it only TAKES ONE Marine! There are at least two, so you're out numbered no matter what! 

Nice looking Tractors there, Tom! Glad you were able to save them! 
Huh! Imagine, that.....finding gold near Ft Knox.....:furious: 

And, as Eddinberry said, thanks for joining up and your service!
Semper Fi!


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

John, you know they are getting ready to move the Armor Center down to Ft Benning, by 2010. (I will be retired by then so I won't be along for the ride). Perhaps yall can get another look at the museum. I rekon the plan is to bring all the personnel commands here to Knox and close down the Indianapolis, St Louis, and Virginia installations in order to make a Personnel Center of Excellence here at Knox. Armor and Infantry will converge on Benning for a "Land Warfare center". Can you imagine the fun a bunch of grunts and tankers will have over their weekend passes and what not? Those who followed in your footsteps as MPs will truly have their hands full I am betting!!
I appreciate the link to the thread! I am going to get smart on it PDQ. I appreciate all your assist! Did you happen to check out the (can I say John Deere on this site) 'other color' tractor videos in the photo bucket? I will ease up to the "proper place" to post a link and stick it on there. How about that?
Thanks again, and I will keep yall posted on the progress of the "sisters".


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

HOOOOOO-RAH! Fordfarm, 
HOOOOO-RAHH to all the other Marines lurking out there too!


----------

